# Pirate Ship Halloween 2011



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

HOLY COW that is so freaking awesome. How long did it take to build?


----------



## napieram12 (Oct 18, 2010)

all together, the ship itself took about 2 weeks of evenings and weekends. the props and pirates, about the same for assembly, but all summer and then some for planning and collecting materialls. we start setting up mid-September so that most of the show is running most of October.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you have more pics? So awesome.


----------



## napieram12 (Oct 18, 2010)

the best way to see it all is to follow the youtube lik above and watch the video. There should be day and night footage with lighting and soudtrack. 
Heres one more good overall shot. I do have some close-ups , so if there is something specific you need more info on , just let me know.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice, what part of town do you live in, I am in New Albany. Would be fun to do a drive by and check out your great work.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

very cool!!!!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Your ship is awesome.......Nicely done there Matey!


----------



## Indigo (Oct 25, 2012)

that is unbelieveably great , love it . What will you do with it after Halloween though? got to go to you tube and see your video now.


----------



## napieram12 (Oct 18, 2010)

That's actually last year's display. This year we set up a nuclear fallout theme display. There is a video as well.
I have a post on this site titled Nuclear Fallout Halloween. You can also find the video link in the post as well. Thanks for your appreciation, I know we probably won't ever be able to top the pirate ship.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Freaking awesome


----------



## jimw156 (Sep 5, 2012)

Love it! Nicely done!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!!

 (My little icon is not mad, he is sayig OMG! OMG! OMG! 

I have a real soft spot for pirates; they never get old for me. It is one of the best set ups I have seen so far. I can't imagine the time & work that went into gathering piratey things and building it. I have a fairly big yard if you ever get tired of it. 

Great job.


----------

